# How to Stop Certain Show Suggestions?



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Used to be I could get my Bolt to stop recording shows I don't care about, that TV put in Suggestions, by playing them and pressing the thumbs down button. Now that doesn't work. Is there another way to get my Bolt to stop recording certain shows? And yes I know they're not saved forever, but I don't want them there at all because it's too much to review.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Resist said:


> Used to be I could get my Bolt to stop recording shows I don't care about, that TV put in Suggestions, by playing them and pressing the thumbs down button. Now that doesn't work. Is there another way to get my Bolt to stop recording certain shows? And yes I know they're not saved forever, but I don't want them there at all because it's too much to review.


Are you on TE4, the newest TiVo user interface? Suggestions was changed in TE4 earlier last year and it just-don't-work. TiVo knows this and said--back then--that it needs tuning. People seem to just turn it off--it seems non-functional, as is.

In contrast, TE3's Suggestions generally seem fine/the same as always. :up:


----------



## Soccerman99 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have experienced the same. Does Tivo just not have a clue? I'm a 50 year old guy, but my Bolt seems to think I watch 90 Day Fiancé and Simpsons, and records 10+ episodes every d**n day. I watch movies 75% of the time, and my Bolt has NEVER recorded a movie as a Suggestion. Ever! Suggestions on my Roamio (on the old Tivo interface) are really good. Apparently an idiot coded the "Suggestions" algorithms on "New [bad] Experience".


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Soccerman99 said:


> I have experienced the same. Does Tivo just not have a clue? I'm a 50 year old guy, but my Bolt seems to think I watch *90 Day Fiancé *and Simpsons, and records 10+ episodes every d**n day. I watch movies 75% of the time, and my Bolt has NEVER recorded a movie as a Suggestion. Ever! Suggestions on my Roamio (on the old Tivo interface) are really good. Apparently an idiot coded the "Suggestions" algorithms on "New [bad] Experience".


Ya' know, there's nothing wrong with admitting it . . . .


----------



## Blackwolf (May 21, 2001)

Also noticed this recently. Been a TiVo user since 2000. Have a Premiere XL4 and suggestions are great. My Bolt VOX recently got upgraded to TE4 and is now recording shows I had thumbs down'd when I bought it. I wound up just removing a channel from my lineup completely so it would stop recording shows from it. Almost ready to turn suggestions off on that TiVo because they're useless now if I can't at least say "I'm Not Interested" (which is something I can do on Netflix/Hulu/Amazon to help their suggestion engine!)

So disappointed in this I reactivated my TiVo Community account for the first time in a decade or so just to vent with like minded people!


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I recently found my Roamio had recorded a bazillion fishing shows and other useless nonsense, along with a bunch of old movies. I spent an evening thumbs downing all the fishing shows and even occasionally thumbs upping some of the movies. In the days since I did that it appears to have stopped recording any suggestions. I can't imagine what links movies and fishing shows in the algorithms.


----------

